# Time change messing w/ timestamps



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Chris, I've noticed that the timestamps on the posts are not matching the current time anymore. I think it happened after daylight savings time ended on Sunday. Any way you can set the system to match Standard time? I find it confusing when I'm trying to see newly updated posts.

Thanks!

Edit: aha! The timestamps are fine when I am logged in, but they are off by an hour when I am logged out. I often will look at the site not logged in... guess the simple fix is for me to just log in! Anyway, something is amiss with the site, but it's not critical.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't think might has ever been right. Why would it matter?

draconis


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

All users can actually control their own time preferences by going to:

User CP (link at top left) > Edit Options

Scroll down to "Date & Time Options" where it lets you choose the time zone you are in, as well as whether or not to obey daylight savings.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes, I'd found the user controls for time zone settings, but what about the time shown when you are NOT logged in? That's where it seems to be off by an hour.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok, sorry I missed that. When you're not logged in it uses the default time zone which was PST. I changed it to CST though, maybe that will help. It really should be on CST since that's where the server is located.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Heheh, now it's 2 hours off for me when I'm not logged in. Oh well. Guess I just got lucky before.


----------

